# Newly raised 4th generation mm.



## barofdeath (Jul 3, 2013)

I look forward to gaining more light on this page. Thank you for a great place to connect.  Bro.Ryon. Medina #58 Ohio.


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 3, 2013)

Congradulations onyour raising.

It is great when masonry follows a family lineage. My grandfather was a mason but not my dad. Now my son is.

I had the pleasure of being SD in a raising of a new 4th generation MM. And all 4 generations were in attendence. Something that I may never see again.


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 3, 2013)

My great grandfather was the first of our family to become a mason I believe.  I'm currently tracking down my great great grandfathers history. It looks like he may have also been an mm.


----------



## JTM (Jul 7, 2013)

Four generations.  Wow.  I am glad you are here.  Do you have any stories or anything to share?  I look forward to learning about them.


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 17, 2013)

My dad attended lodge on Thursday nights when I was young. He was a hell raiser mi st of his young adult life. I think he saw how masonry changed his fathers life from wild fights and abusive drinking. So once my grandfather was raised, he changed his life forever.  So my dad joined the masons in the early 70s in brookpark ohio. He is a better man, and I hope to follow in both their shoes.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LittleHunter (Jul 17, 2013)

That's awesome! Congrats! Keep the tradition alive


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 17, 2013)

I have 2 uncles, 1 great uncle, a step uncle, and my dad and I are all masons. My grandmother is eastern star. I wish my other 3 brothers would show interest. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Jul 17, 2013)

Same here brother! 
I have grandfathers, 2 uncles, and many cousins that are prince hall masons. 
I have 3 aunts and many cousins that are Stars!  

Its been in my family for generations.  And it's Great having older family to guide you and watch you grow masonically but nervous at the same time. I know personally at my first stated meeting as a MM it seemed like all eyes were on me because I was the grandson of Paul Albea (my deceased gdad). 


And also Congratz on being Raised brother!  

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## barofdeath (Jul 17, 2013)

Congrats to you to brother.  I've only attended 2 meetings before we went dark. I know we're making our families proud brother.  

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Jamarr/G\ (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes we are brother!  We are lucky to have family that encouraged us and set good examples for us to join the brotherhood to become better men! 
I've only been a MM for 3 months and I strive for more LIGHT each and everyday!  

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Colby K (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats Brother.  I thought I was the first in my family but found out after I was raised that I was third generation.


----------

